

A plea to my fellow developers - jpdefillippo
http://jpd.me/2010/11/07/a-plea-to-my-fellow-developers/

======
newyorker
I agree, being independent is way better in the long run!

~~~
greenlblue
Integration is not a bad thing but facebook connect feels more like a lock-in
so I can see why developers are against it.

~~~
newyorker
Yeah, it makes sense, but the same thing goes with bit.ly, goog.gl, and all
link shorteners!!

